# St. Bernard/Boxer Mix & A Chihuahua



## RainNotebook

These are two of my kids... I love these guys.  I love these are some of my favorite shots, but am I being biased?  Can I have some CC?

Thanks


----------



## Al-Wazeer

#1 & #3 are nice, they look cute


----------

